# SA Trip and Fall Report: Pour out a reel 4 my dumped hobies



## Squidley

The Revo 11 really likes to turn around if you don't have the rudder down




The central crossbar snapped, but without any obvious hull damage instead of going home to sulk I took the outriggers off and headed out to sail without them. Thought it might've been the second big mistake I'd make that day in the swell and the ~15 knot wind but I found it quite comfortable sailing without the training wheels. Just had to keep my hand on the mainsheet and clear of the cleat. The outriggers definitely helped me concentrate on the fishing when I was out today though.

Thanks to Binks for sorting me out for replacement parts for not a lot of cash, thanks to that (and the absence of hull damage) I was back in the saddle with my inflatable saddlebags the next day and today . I put the outriggers on after I launch now.


----------



## solatree

Jiminy Chris - I smiled and winced at the same time as I watched - great vid (again) and amazing that you ended out going out minus the outriggers. Makes today's PB a well deserved reward for sticking with it.


----------



## GlenelgKiller

Oh wow. Slow motion swearing and all. Thought it was going to get even uglier when you got caught behind the yak with that wave coming. Glad it all got sorted ok for you. F#@king shore break has got a few of us lately.


----------



## solatree

Just watched it about 6 times - still laughing and wincing - Love the compilation - especially removing those beach stones before you launch into the waves so you don't scratch the new hull - if only you knew what was about to happen ! And what a way to end with those words summing it all up at the finale "_F...ing shore break...yep sure broke_"


----------



## Murphysegg

That looked ugly Chris. I think i would have spat it !!.....Good onya for getting back in the saddle.


----------



## Squidley

Thanks guys, after all that I was happy it was a relatively inexpensive lesson. I'm glad I got a laugh out of the trip at least Andy  Sean, I have a bad habit of exiting out the side with the least obstacles, irrespective of which side the wave is of the kayak, but I suppose the mast digging in put the brakes on it. Thanks Jason, it's all part of the kayak familiarisation process


----------



## Batron

That put a smile on my face . loved the sound trak. Well done for getting back out there. :lol: :lol:


----------



## sbd

Gawd. I cried for you (and laughed a bit, nice music choice). You want to careful getting the yak between yourself & a wave, easy way to hurt more than your pride. Nice work heading straight back out there though.


----------



## OldDood

Spectacular fails Chris! I was pissing myself at your determination to do yourself some serious damage by trying again and again. Great effort.
Last time I got between my Yak and the beach I ended up with two black eyes and concussion.
I reckon you might have to have a bit of a rethink on your launching technique before you win a Darwin award. :lol:


----------



## Squidley

Luckily that was the one attempt with action replay Mark  For now, through any surf I'm sticking with the paddle; I'm a bit quicker on the draw with that (and the sidekicks stay in the well til I'm out).


----------



## Drewboy

Chris, all that has been said, I echo with abundance, but I've gotta also say, the footage and editing is absolutely brilliant. As well as that I totally loved the soundtrack.
Do you want a job at my studio?


----------



## skorgard

Ouch that looked nasty. As others have said, well done on getting back in the saddle. Did you still use the sail without the outriggers?


----------



## Ubolt

I think I saw my pliers and my knife. Bad luck Chris glad you didn't get hurt or damage your new yak. Looks pretty sweet


----------



## Squidley

I hope that means you found your net Ubolt. Skorgard, on the second attempt that day I paddled the traditional way past the waves with the mast up and no outriggers and sailed it; wasn't as precarious as I thought it'd be. Drew, have you thought through the OH&S implications of employing me?


----------



## Ubolt

No my net is still missing. Spent my weekly fishing allowance servicing my reels have to wait to buy replacements


----------



## Davey G

I think that's what you call an upfuck. Glad you were OK and managed to get it all dried out and fixed up.

next time, rudder down captain!


----------



## Guest

Another point that I discovered the hard way... leading a revo out by the nose into broken surf can cause it to get torn from your grasp. It's easier to control and secure from amidships.


----------



## avayak

I think we have the next "Sandman".
The slowmotion breaking wave captures the reality of the moment.
Bet the nerves were a bit jangley for a few hours.


----------



## Squidley

Thanks Nez and Davey for the tips; should the rudder be down and the fins unclipped before mounting? Avayak, I was a bit incensed until I had a closer look at the damage on the yak; in the end it was just the central crossbar snapped and a pair of bolts bent, and I felt I had a good chance of getting replacements quickly


----------



## Guest

I paddle out with the rudder up and the fins clipped. But i don't launch through broken stuff very often... I tend to launch and walk past the shore dump where possible then jump on and paddle like buggery.


----------



## GlenelgKiller

Ubolt said:


> No my net is still missing. Spent my weekly fishing allowance servicing my reels have to wait to buy replacements


That makes at least 2 nets in the area. I lost mine saturday week ago when I rolled too!


----------



## Zilch

Zilch said:


> Safely on shore we could see OldDood's light still on and floating 10 metres from shore and Mark is off after it, *crazy insane man *;-) :lol: Steve


 ;-) Yet another crazy insane man :lol:

Well done Chris, I would of packed up and gone home or cheated and sneaked out in a comfortable boat ;-)

Steve


----------



## redmist

great footage Chris, i can empathise. Good to see you out Sunday sailing that thing like a pro. Good work on the PB.


----------



## Wrassemagnet

Thanks for sharing that and giving me nightmares - I usually launch and land with rods out, at least you have the sense to stow them.


----------



## Davey G

that thing clipped to the side of your yak is called a paddle. P A D D L E.

I reckon you should learn how to use it. They're quite handy sometimes.


----------



## sbd

Squidley said:


> should the rudder be down and the fins unclipped before mounting?


Rudder definitely up for launching the Revo in those conditions, & if the fins are in, they MUST be bungyed against the hull, or they'll flap down & pin you to the spot until a helpful wave kisses your ass goodbye.

What Davey said otherwise, use that long skinny thing with blades on the end for launching (it does have a use after all), and don't deploy rudder or fins until out of the break zone. Make sure you've released your rudder keeper bungy (damhikt).

If you watch your video, there are significant pauses in your forward progress as you head out. You need to pick your moment and commit, concentrating on getting out of the white water fast. The nicest way to do it is to catch a backwash to scoot you out of the zone, but this requires some practice to perfect, and a fast mount at exactly the right time.


----------



## Squidley

It was stowed out of view of the camera, Jim, in the starboard rod holder. Rod's OK but the reel is a pepper mill now :/


----------



## Guest

sbd said:


> Squidley said:
> 
> 
> 
> should the rudder be down and the fins unclipped before mounting?
> 
> 
> 
> Rudder definitely up for launching the Revo in those conditions, & if the fins are in, they MUST be bungyed against the hull, or they'll flap down & pin you to the spot until a helpful wave kisses your ass goodbye.
> 
> What Davey said otherwise, use that long skinny thing with blades on the end for launching (it does have a use after all), and don't deploy rudder or fins until out of the break zone. Make sure you've released your rudder keeper bungy (damhikt).
> 
> If you watch your video, there are significant pauses in your forward progress as you head out. You need to pick your moment and commit, concentrating on getting out of the white water fast. The nicest way to do it is to catch a backwash to scoot you out of the zone, but this requires some practice to perfect, and a fast mount at exactly the right time.
Click to expand...

I just watched that again. I can so relate to how you felt back on the beach. I had a similar result going out at palmy in one of my first trips. SBD is on the money. Count the sets as they come to the beach. Choose a lull. Stand back next to the seat as you work your way out into the surf zone. Hold your paddle in your hand/on the deck. Wait for wave to pass and as it's passing start getting onto the yak. Giving yourself a little push forward as you get on starts your momentum and means you aren't trying to go from a standing start. paddle like crazy and don't stop till you are well away from the beach. Only now put your rudder down, unclip your pedals and stow your paddle.

If the yak didn't come with one, go and buy a spare shear pin. Don't delay. Do it before your next trip. There is a slot in the underside of the hatch between your legs to clip it into. Another landing like the one you had could and probably will snap your rudder off and it's terribly annoying to steer a revo without it.


----------



## Drewboy

Revisiting your video several times Chris leads me to believe that you were pretty unlucky on the day but that you may have needed to be a little more vigilant as well.
"Watch out for Mr Wave :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: ....he's behind you" comes to mind, relating to the action at the 25th second mark.
Then getting out on the land side of the kayak at the 47 second very nearly could have been a concussion moment. That wave must have pushed the Revo past your head missing by mere inches 3 seconds later. 
Due to your rod-holder positioned on the starboard side, that would not be a good escape route though, so I suggest that when you move out towards a wave zone and there is a tendency to head the yak left or right, you take the right option so you are on the seaside and not in harms way when you have to abort and race to grab the bow toggle again.

By the way, did you get Lloyd Bridges' autograph.


----------



## Squidley

Yeah I've been using the stick thing for a few years now Davey, I hadn't read up that people with hobies don't pedal through everything though, probably should have looked that up  Thanks for the launch tips all, it'll help me get out quicker when it next counts. For instance I've got that habit of leaving the paddle clipped and leashed on launch.


----------



## sog

you made me smile man
I love the way kayakers are happy to share their pain
Rest assured we all have those moments


----------



## OldDood

So that double ended stick thing is for paddling? :shock:


----------



## snowymacco

I feel for you mate, that looked frustrating, when I launched Sunday week ago there was a lot of shore dump, you just have to take your time, try not to take your eyes off the waves and pick your moment. Try not to get your yak between you and the waves, if you get broadsided you could really get hurt. I spent years surfing and lost a tooth getting hit in the face by my board. Hopefully your next trip will be soak free.


----------



## Squidley

Drewboy said:


> By the way, did you get Lloyd Bridges' autograph.


:lol: looks like a good guardian angel to have on/in the water


----------



## Squidley

Oh howdy Mingle. Seeing your work on your own boat was a big part in leading me to getting the sail parephenalia, and I had a taste of how good it can be yesterday. Just need to get the Scotty arms articulated just-so to clear the knees and the sail. Do you ever pack your own outriggers on board through waves, or do you tend to have sheltered spots handy most times?


----------



## andybear

Ye Gods!

Lucky to get out of that one unhurt!

Looks a lot like something I did a few years back. I guess I am not the one to be giving advice though. I normally hand crank the pedals from the kneeling position, 'cos I find I can get to them more quickly that way. So far, no body else has seen any merit in my method.

I admire your courage to go back out into the tempest, after being knocked over. Loved your entertaining video, especially the music.

Cheers andybear


----------



## NoelMc

Looked rather speccie. Hope not too much damage especially the mast & that expensive looking rod holder.
Loooks like lots of action but I'm staying warm riding the bike.


----------



## Dodge

A great video mate, and as others have said was helped by your choice of music.


----------



## OldDood

mingle said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've never launched through bug waves, but if I had to, I would probably leave the outriggers on, as the extra
> stability would outweigh the potential danger of them getting mashed in a wipeout.
> 
> Mike.


Hi Mike,
If you launch through surf with the hobie outriggers on it does not improve your stability at all. In fact it makes it far more likely you are going to get them mangled and possibly yourself.
If you breach in the wave which often does happen, one outrigger will dig into the sand because of the angle your Yak is on.
Your outrigger will either break or get ripped out of the hull hopefully. If not your Yak will be catapulted through the air like a pole vaulter.
I have experienced this first hand from only a 1 metre wave, broke the centre bar of the outriggers and ripped out the well nuts as well as the Yak getting fairly airborne. :shock: 
Like many of my past bright ideas- "It seemed like a good idea at the time"
Mark.
P.S. Don't let me put you off if your feeling lucky. :lol:


----------



## Samboman

That shores is quite nasty at times... I took 2 waves over the bow of my PA this morning heading out, could not believe how Much water got in my front hatch... Got out the only damage was a drowned phone in the hatch 

*****


----------



## Ado

Not much more I can say. Great sense of humour. Took it really wel. Though I avoid beach launches wherever possible, I do launch through the odd breaking wave. When I do, I concentrate of the following.

(1) Mirage drive out and tethered in cockpit. Mirage hole plug in.
(2) Rudder up.
(3) Everything stowed under or on deck. Rods not rigged, no trebles anywhere on deck.
(4) All rod holders inboard out of the way for the furious paddle to come.
(5) Paddle in hand, beside the yak at seat position.
(6) Yak angled slightly to the waves so I NEVER get caught on the beach side of it.
(7) Paddle in right hand, yak in left.
(8) Wait for a wave to pass, push off, jump in.
(9) Paddle and never stop. When you think it's OK to stop, paddle more.
(10) If a wave hits you in the chest don't stop, just paddle harder. Keep momentum.


----------



## skorgard

Ado said:


> Not much more I can say. Great sense of humour. Took it really wel. Though I avoid beach launches wherever possible, I do launch through the odd breaking wave. When I do, I concentrate of the following.
> 
> (1) Mirage drive out and tethered in cockpit. Mirage hole plug in.
> (2) Rudder up.
> (3) Everything stowed under or on deck. Rods not rigged, no trebles anywhere on deck.
> (4) All rod holders inboard out of the way for the furious paddle to come.
> (5) Paddle in hand, beside the yak at seat position.
> (6) Yak angled slightly to the waves so I NEVER get caught on the beach side of it.
> (7) Paddle in right hand, yak in left.
> (8) Wait for a wave to pass, push off, jump in.
> (9) Paddle and never stop. When you think it's OK to stop, paddle more.
> (10) If a wave hits you in the chest don't stop, just paddle harder. Keep momentum.


Thanks.What is the technique for getting back in?


----------



## Ado

Pray


----------



## Squidley

One easy step 
Thanks Ado, I've been hopping on with the paddle leashed and clipped so that's something that'll help me when it really counts. Do you stick the reels in the hull (rods in the paddle keeper presumably) and assemble on the water?


----------



## Ado

As I said Squidley, I rarely do a pure surf launch. I usually just strap them to the hull with the paddle keepers. However, If I'm heading out or in through breaking waves then I will definitely remove the reels, sounder, rod holders and everything else I can and put it all below deck. I've only ever done that twice though and managed to get in without rolling it.


----------

